# Motivate me! :)



## slipangle (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi everyone!

I'm   that i've stumbled across this site!

just for a little intro, i've just started out a routine (powermatrix) and hopefully will gain ~15lbs.

I'm around 145lbs now, 5.5

I've taken CytoGainer but switched to Optimum Pro Complex along with the AnimalPak.

any advice, comments, criticism welcome.

Thanks again!

slipangle


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2003)

slipangle welcome to IM!


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 31, 2003)

Slipangel - welcome If you want help - we need a little more info than that 

How old are you?
How are you training?
What is your diet like?
What is your goal? 
Gain 15lbs of what fat? muscle?
What is your time frame?

If you post that we might be able to help you.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2003)

Welcome slipangle!  Hopefully you'll find some motivation here at IronMagazine.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 1, 2003)

Welcome to IM. We will  help kick your butt when needed


----------



## slipangle (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SolidToTheCORE *_
> Slipangel - welcome If you want help - we need a little more info than that
> 
> How old are you?
> ...




Thanks everyone for your support!  

As to answer your questions:

Im 23
I'm traning via the 'Power Matrix' and their rep/set methods (Bench/deadlifts) and then i work on my traps w/ weights, pull ups, and row machines.
My diet consists of greens with chicken and or beef and a staple of rice.  Along with the protien and vitamin suppliments.
My goal is to bench over 300lb. and gain 15lb. if not more of muscle.
Time frame wise, i dont mind taking it slow to build quality meaningful muscle 

I dont intend to get really 'big' because i participate in sports such as surfing/bodyboarding and snowboarding.  I'm assuming too much is going to be a detriment to my sports.

Thanks again!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2003)

Do you take in any extra protein other then what's in the chicken and beef?  If not, you should consider finding a high-protein, low-carb powder to add into your meal plan.  My fave is Low Carb Isopure by Nature's Best, but there are others too.

oh and welcome!!!


----------



## slipangle (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Do you take in any extra protein other then what's in the chicken and beef?  If not, you should consider finding a high-protein, low-carb powder to add into your meal plan.  My fave is Low Carb Isopure by Nature's Best, but there are others too.
> 
> oh and welcome!!!




thanks for the reply!

I use Optimum's Pro Complex.  Its low carb, but since i want to bulk up a bit more I'm actually ~155 maybe 10lbs more, so i might want to start taking weight gainer!?!!?!

Any advice/comments welcomed


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 4, 2003)

why don't u post all of the meals you consume in a typical day so we can give u some input rough caloric intake as well as pro,carb, and fat


----------

